# BMW Wheels - ASA Wheels for 05 M3 on 05 GTO?



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I'm hoping someone can give a definitive answer, as I've been unable to find one in my searching on the BMW/GTO wheel fitment issue.

I'm looking at a set of ASA GT5 Wheels from a 05 M3. It is a staggered set-up. Fitment:
FRONT 18x8
Offset: 40mm
Backspacing: 6.10"
Bolt-Pattern: 5-120 (I know this is what we need, but is 5-120 universal, or, like everything else with the GTO, is there something different that makes it non-compatable?)

REAR 18x9
Offset: +30mm
Backspacing: 6.22"
Bolt Pattern: 5-120

My main reason for asking is that Tire Rack (where I found the wheels in question) seems to offer the best wheel/tire price and I can order them pre-mounted and balanced. If I can run this set-up, I think this is what I'll spring for.

I will be having my Pedders Street 2 installed in the beginning of February. This is the NO drop Kit, so I will retain OEM height.

Will this fit? If not, is there anything that can be done to make it fit? i.e., spacers, etc. I do not want to roll my fenders.

Thanks for the input ahead of time.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Any help?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

If you want help your going to need to list the wheel width and the tire size.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

Ha! I was so concerned about posting the backspacing I forgot to put that. Thanks. Front are 18x8 and rear are 18x9.


----------



## tleroy (May 18, 2010)

Rear would require quarter modifications.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I found 18x9 rears for an 05 330 coupe with 45mm backspacing. Guy at the tire rack says he had a GTO (2006) and that he had BMW 330 ASAs on. Will moving from a 30mm to 45mm backspace make it doable?


----------



## MBM GTO (Feb 17, 2010)

noel the legend said:


> I found 18x9 rears for an 05 330 coupe with 45mm backspacing. Guy at the tire rack says he had a GTO (2006) and that he had BMW 330 ASAs on. Will moving from a 30mm to 45mm backspace make it doable?


I know 45 for the rears would be good with a 9 inch rim.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

I ended up getting the Enki Tuning Rijian Black painted wheels. I liked the look better, they were a tad cheaper, a bit lighter an I an rotate. I have 245/40 Hankook Ventus V12 evos on them. I think my other wheels (aftermarket, but idk what...) were heavy POSs. I could feel a significant difference (plus better rubber helps). The ones I took off were heeeeeavy, man.

I have pics posted under the tread "Enki Tuning...blah, blah, blah"

I can't seem to be able to take a pic that captures how good they look, but I love em. They are listed on TireRack under 2005 BMW 330, if interested.

I'm DDing my Goat for now...if I wasn't, I'd probably be running a staggered. Either way, I can't be happier. Next go 'round, I'm gonna run 255/35s. I have good clearance, so the extra 5mm per side will be good.


----------



## Texanfan392 (Jan 24, 2012)

Pics!


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

http://www.gtoforum.com/f40/18-enkei-tuning-raijin-black-painted-36662/

Pics on this thread.


----------

